# Do I need a AFCI breaker here



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

A sewage pump is installed in the basement level of a town house.

The pump is in enclose accccessible equipment closet. Power will be 120 volts.
Pump comes with male plug.

Code require in 2008 and is code require in the 2011.

Also what is the pump was feed by a 240 volt circuit. Would
that circuit need AFCI protection.

Thanks for any info.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Unless your area has an amendment then a gfci is required. One is not required for 240V.


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> Unless your area has an amendment then a gfci is required. One is not required for 240V.


He asked about AFCI protection.


None is required in an unfinished basement.

Ranger, is the basement finished or not?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

electricmanscott said:


> He asked about AFCI protection.
> 
> 
> None is required in an unfinished basement.
> ...


Oh dopey me....:laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Even if the basement is finished, one could argue that AFCI protection is not required in equipment ( mechanical) closets/rooms.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Is GFCI protection code for emergency flood sump pumps ? I refuse to install them but I'd like to know in NY long islands South shore flood zones.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> Is GFCI protection code for emergency flood sump pumps ? I refuse to install them but I'd like to know in NY long islands South shore flood zones.


GFCIs are required for unfinished basements and all crawl spaces, there are no exceptions for sump pumps.

My own sump pump has been on a GFCI for years.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

BBQ said:


> GFCIs are required for unfinished basements and all crawl spaces, there are no exceptions for sump pumps.
> 
> My own sump pump has been on a GFCI for years.


I've been using single receptacles , they've never violated me for that either. I think they let that one slide around these parts.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I've been using single receptacles , they've never violated me for that either. I think they let that one slide around these parts.


Under the 2005 there is an exception for things like sump pumps, those exceptions were removed for the 2008 and 2011.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> I've been using single receptacles , they've never violated me for that either. I think they let that one slide around these parts.


Single receptacle in lieu of a gfci flies here too.


----------



## Ranger2001 (Jan 12, 2011)

electricmanscott Today @ 8:12 A.M

Just got back. The basement is finished. The sewage pump will be in a equipment
closet, located adjacent to a newly install basement bathroom.

To the rest, thanks for reading my thread, and your replies.

P.S. the single receptacle instead of a gfci, is this in the 2008 NEC


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Ranger2001 said:


> electricmanscott Today @ 8:12 A.M
> 
> Just got back. The basement is finished. The sewage pump will be in a equipment
> closet, located adjacent to a newly install basement bathroom.
> ...


No that is a local amendment.


----------



## desar (Feb 6, 2011)

*desar*

Gray area I think. The code requires afci protection in closets,it doesn't define the different use of closets.

It's in a finished basement it could be argued that this is considered unfinished part of basement, only requiring gfci protection.

If the closet is part of the bathroom, it wouldn't require afci because of the bathroom only gfci.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes it could be a gray area.
Call it a mechanical room then no AFCI protection required.
According to Websters:
The definition of a room is 1: space , 2: An area of a building set off by walls
The definition of closet is : A small room for storage and clothes.

Leave out any storage shelves and it becomes a mechanical room.

Love these gray areas, it brings out the creative sides of people !


----------

